# EnerGov and Bluebeam Software, Help Please!



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2019)

Is anybody out there using EnerGov for their permitting software with the interface with Bluebeam for plan review??? I sure could use some advice from a jurisdiction with some experience.


----------



## classicT (Jan 3, 2019)

I believe that we will be going that way next year, so hopeful hear positive feedback.

We are presently using Bluebeam, but our permitting software is not due for replacement until next year.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2019)

I have a one month trial version of Bluebeam and it seems to work similar to Project DOX from Alvolve Software. Been paperless for 8 years now and really like it. I'm hoping to find a jurisdiction that is using both EnerGov and Bluebeam as we go through the discovery phase.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 3, 2019)

jp, we use bluebeam but we are fairly new to it.  Our permit software -innoprise works independently from it.  I have lobbied to go to project dox, or at least look into it, not sure where that stands but I think the bluebleam works independently from it as well.  It seems to me that when I met with the Avolve team they told me that they had an integrated review software built in but that you could also use an external one as well.  I am still hopeful for a better permit software-with or without bluebeam.  We are just adding in the electronic review option and are working out a lot bugs, it can be a bit clunky at times.  Not sure if the integrated program within projectdox would be any better.  One thing I have found is that bluebeam training is tough to come by.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 3, 2019)

Sifu, thanks for the feedback. We have been using Project DOX since 2005. Great program and I love it but it's pricey. Start-up is about $217K now and from what I'm told annual maintenance is about $40 to $50K per year. We use it stand alone because there is not an interface with Tyle Munis or EnerGov.


----------



## DraftEdison (May 20, 2021)

jpranch 
we are about 4 weeks from going live with Energov. Our BO chose the newest plan reviewer to test the system (bad idea imo as he doesn't know our processes) and from what I have seen so far its a mess! 4 weeks out and most functions don't work and all of our processes are out the window. Its an off the self product so you do as it does and not how you do if you follow me. I have been using BlueBeam since the beginning of the pandemic. We were thrown into it head first. I have been using the "project" side of Studio to manage projects and reviews. It has the ability to create folders so I have things like a "initial plans submitted" folder and "1st response" folders in order to keep track of responses within each project. From what I am hearing about Energov, it launches you automatically into the "sessions" side of Studio which doesn't appear to have the same abilities. No folders, custom columns, bookmarks etc.  Sessions does not appear to have any document management capabilities so I am praying Energov does but from what I have seen, I think we are in trouble!

I agree with other posters about Bluebeams training. It stinks! They don't have anything that helps you when you have interface problems or problems in general.

Would love to know where you are at with it since its been awhile since you posted. Its gonna get ugly and it would be nice to be able to bounce things off of people.


----------



## cda (May 20, 2021)

DraftEdison said:


> jpranch
> we are about 4 weeks from going live with Energov. Our BO chose the newest plan reviewer to test the system (bad idea imo as he doesn't know our processes) and from what I have seen so far its a mess! 4 weeks out and most functions don't work and all of our processes are out the window. Its an off the self product so you do as it does and not how you do if you follow me. I have been using BlueBeam since the beginning of the pandemic. We were thrown into it head first. I have been using the "project" side of Studio to manage projects and reviews. It has the ability to create folders so I have things like a "initial plans submitted" folder and "1st response" folders in order to keep track of responses within each project. From what I am hearing about Energov, it launches you automatically into the "sessions" side of Studio which doesn't appear to have the same abilities. No folders, custom columns, bookmarks etc.  Sessions does not appear to have any document management capabilities so I am praying Energov does but from what I have seen, I think we are in trouble!
> 
> I agree with other posters about Bluebeams training. It stinks! They don't have anything that helps you when you have interface problems or problems in general.
> ...




welcome 

not a bluebeamer yet

there is a thread for it







						Bluebeam Revu Users Group
					

Discussions about Bluebeam Revu and its associated products



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## DraftEdison (May 20, 2021)

Thanks CDA for that but would rather talk more about Energov here and how it works with Bluebeam. Would really like to know if Energov can be setup to launch projects instead of sessions before I lose my mind! lol


----------



## my250r11 (May 27, 2021)

We have been on energov for about a year now. Not impressed. They were have trouble with the interface of Bluebeam. Then Covid & crappy IT dept. head who could care less about it let alone tell him if is wrong.  I think the biggest problem we don't have a dedicated IT guy for us. Try to learn 2 very complex software's at the same time stinks badly. I would like to say may just be us but have heard plenty of complaints on energov. It is here to stay thou since is works with munis. Ok that was my rant.

We are supposed to get a new round of implementation here soon hope it goes better now we know the energov system better and they can get Bluebeam to work. Still fill we need some training just for it. I'm the most techy guy here and that isn't saying much. Just got me volunteered to be the go to guy lol.


----------



## DraftEdison (May 27, 2021)

good to hear from you my250r11!

I fear our experience with Energov will be the same. We were asked to just log in yesterday to see if we could prior to user training next week and the system crashed! What are your thoughts on having to use the sessions side of studio versus the project side when doing reviews? It doesn't seem to have the same document management features as "projects" does. Like no bookmarks or custom columns. Thoughts?


----------



## my250r11 (Jun 3, 2021)

Well we only got to use it once. Without better training on Bluebeam I couldn't tell you. They were having trouble with the linking between the two. Supposedly fixed it but the lack of training from the Energov guys on Bluebeam no one has used that part either. Between Energov and IT will still don't have our online stuff working either.


----------

